# Detailing underbody of mk6 Golf GTI



## rmac86 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi all,

Looking to do some winter preparation on the new motor and was considering doing the underbody myself.

Firstly - I know I need to jack it up somehow but was debating between a set of axle stands and jack, or was just going to invest in a set of race ramps - which would be better to support the car for underbody washing and sealing?

Secondly - was looking at likes of Hammerite underseal and Waxoyl type products - what sort of durability do these have? I only really need a couple of coats to see me through the worst of the crud on the road.

Lastly - there is a local detailers which offer an underbody washing and sealing package for about £95 - am I better to do this than going out and buying all the above mentioned gear?


Thanks,

R.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi there :wave:

I can't help you re: stands etc but for underbody sealing have you looked at Bilt Hamber? I personally haven't used any of their products but they get a lot of good chat on here. I've heard waxoyl isn't great (maybe outdated is a better word) because it can flake off and let moisture in where it's then trapped below the remaining sealant, rusting the surface.

If it was me, and I had the time, I would do it myself. That way you get total piece of mind, knowing that the job has been done properly and no corners cut. But, a professional detailer would know a lot more about it than me, although he will be under pressure to do other cars maybe? It's really up to yourself, it probably wouldn't cost £95 worth of products for you, so it should be cheaper and possibly a better job, providing you know what you're doing.

Anyway hope this has shed a bit of light on the situation. I'm definitely not a detailer but I read and read threads on the site and store them in my memory. 

All the best,
Rían P


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Bilt Hamber do some great products for protecting underneath areas of a cars chassis etc. Dynax S50 is a popular. Easy to apply very durable and wont turn into a sticky mess like waxoyl. Dries like candle wax (dry to touch) and won't attract dirt, as opposed to waxoyl which is sticky and just plain awful.

Dealers will only do a quick job for that kind of money a quick steam clean off and some waxoyl type ****tail i'd imagine. You will have overspray in all sorts of places. Better to do do it yourself even if it is a little bit more expenditure.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I've got race ramps (I'll find you a link) and axle stands.
In fairness, the rear goes up the race ramps no problem but the front of both cars is a bit low so I've got a trolley jack for that.

Bilt Hamber UB (dries dark, nearly black)
Bilt Hamber UC (dries clear)
Bilt Hamber S50 is for sealing cavities

Steam clean before or soak with Bilt Hamber Surfex HD all purpose cleaner
Any light surface rusting, treat with Bilt Hamber Hydrate 80 before sealing.

As said, I'm sure if you take it and get it undersealed for £95 you'll kick yourself with brown spatter all up your sills etc etc.

3 x Bilt Hamber Products (£45) (Surfex, Hydrate, UC)
You could put a coat of Hammerite smooth under UC if you want.
UC is great if you have body coloured undercarriage and want it to remain body coloured


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HILKA-PLA...FTING-RAMPS-/321871828214?hash=item4af10e54f6


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

These are the exact pair and seller I bought mine from.
Though they look identical to the Hilka ones above (those pics also say Big Red on the top of the ramps)

**edit**
sorry forgot to add link

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HEAVY-DUT...E-RAMP-PAIR-/290980295085?hash=item43bfc6f1ad


----------



## rmac86 (Jun 6, 2013)

James_R said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HILKA-PLA...FTING-RAMPS-/321871828214?hash=item4af10e54f6


Those seem awfully high for my GTI, don't think the car would be able to get up them, plus the seller doesn't ship to Northern Ireland.

But thanks for the info, am definitely going to look into the Bilt Hamber underseal products.

Thanks,

R.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Perfect for the rear
For the fronts I would need to put some 4x2's leading up to the start of the incline to avoid touching the spoiler


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

I'd look a good quality axle stands, raising the car to the desired height adjustment with the trollet jack.

Costco do some at a decent price online, if you can't get access to a store

http://www.costco.co.uk/view/p/sip-pair-of-3-ton-capacity-axle-stands-model-03826-139570


----------

